# Moebius,maybe for Star Trek 11 models?



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,heres a thought,since Moebius is picking up where Polar Lights left off,maybe Moebius can do some models from Star Trek 11,namely the slightly different USS Enterprise that will appear.Not meaning to ruin it for anyone,but I got a bit of a scoop on the next film.A Romulan named Nero,plans to alter history at the time when the Enterprise crew was forming it looks like.An elder Spock,finds this out,and decides to go back in time to warn his younger self,and I believe both are going to work together on correcting it.I guess Nero wants to stop the Legendary USS Enterprise crew from forming,and no famed five year mission,or the great Captain Kirk will ever happen.Guy S.


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh no, not ANOTHER time travel story. If so, pass.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe you can loan Moebius the 6-figure license fee Paramount wants for Trek models?


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

That storyline has already be debunked as wrong. Sorry, try again.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Thank God!


----------



## TGel63 (Mar 26, 2004)

Double Thank God


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...does Wesley save the ship?


----------



## jsnmech18 (Sep 26, 2006)

Admiral Nelson said:


> That storyline has already be debunked as wrong. Sorry, try again.



Could post a link to that debunk? I really want to read it, to prove to myself that it isn't true.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

BrianM said:


> ...does Wesley save the ship?


I hear (SPOILER), that's it's Will Robinson. LIS crossover.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

jsnmech18 said:


> Could post a link to that debunk? I really want to read it, to prove to myself that it isn't true.


It's on trekmovie.com somewhere. There were rumors that it involved the Guardian and time travel, but that it was wrong.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi,heres a thought,since Moebius is picking up where Polar Lights left off,maybe Moebius can do some models from Star Trek 11,namely the slightly different USS Enterprise that will appear..Guy S.


I gotta say that "if" Moebius picks up where PL left off, their first model MUST be a TOS Enterprise in 1/350 scale. We just gotta have that. I'd pay the same that they are charging for the Seaview. It's a simple ship to create the molds for and would be comparatively cheap to do compared to the other ships and would give Moebius a good start on the Star Trek license


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

If Mobius can get the Trek license, it would be a great thing, IMO. More power to him if he can!


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Admiral,

A friend of mine saw the "Guardian" under construction in one of FX shops in Hollywood.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Admiral Nelson said:


> It's on trekmovie.com somewhere. There were rumors that it involved the Guardian and time travel, but that it was wrong.


_Was_ it... was it _really_...

Heavens, those trekmovie.com gurus are certainly in-the-know, aren't they.



X15-A2 said:


> A friend of mine saw the "Guardian" under construction in one of FX shops in Hollywood.


Your friend must be mistaken, Phil. That rumor has been debunked by trekmovie.com. Perhaps what your friend saw was a prop from some giant doughnut movie. Yes, that must be it.


----------



## Hand Solo (Aug 1, 2007)

*" MMMMMmmmmm..... DOH-nut..... "*


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The Guardian is on the Krispy Kreme planet. Everybody knows that.


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, cuz God knows a screenwriter would never lie in order to guard the secret plot details of the 2nd most eagerly anticipated film of the year.


----------



## X15-A2 (Jan 21, 2004)

/\/\ What he said.


----------

